# I "saw" Poppy Patch Farm and Nancyd at the Fair!



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw Shannon today at the Puyallup fair. I didn't talk to her, I just asked if her name was Shannon (she was busy putting collars on the goats..etc). 

I looked for Nancy D where she said she would be hanging out but I couldn't find her :? The Boer show was happening when I was looking for her too so I'm sure I saw her but since I don't know what she looks like I couldn't tell her "Hi".

My husband and I went to the fair on Monday and I wanted to go today just so I could watch some of the goat shows. I was bummed that we couldn't stay until 4pm when Denise would be judging the Pygmies. We're going back again tomorrow so maybe I can find Nancy then. It's pretty cool to be able to see someone that I talk to on TGS!

BTW, the goats we're all so BEEEautiful, just gorgeous!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I saw Poppy Patch/Shannon at the Fair!*

Isn't great when you meet? Glad you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I saw Poppy Patch/Shannon at the Fair!*

meeting someone is always so much fun


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I saw Poppy Patch/Shannon at the Fair!*

It is wonderful... :greengrin: ....it's like when ....Alaskaboers... came here ...to my place in California.... they stopped in ...to say hello....Alaska mind you.... :shocked: Katrina and her family are the sweetest people.....I was happy to meet them..... so I know.....just how you feel...... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: I saw Poppy Patch/Shannon at the Fair!*

I love meeting people at shows that I have known only via internet or phone!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I saw Poppy Patch/Shannon at the Fair!*

Aww sorry Bheila, I was around...making coffee trips to Marlows & generally stayed purdy busy, didnt even get to the Dairy barn this time 
When not ringside I was inside, penned next to Leaning Tree. Thurs I was wearing a white cowboy looking shirt, somebody french braided my hair the day before. It looked kind of wild cause I never did brush it out. 
Ooo ooo oo!!! Pete's BBQ! Ya gotta try it! Now Im very picky about bbq & this was fantastic!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: I saw Poppy Patch/Shannon at the Fair!*

Ahhhhh, I saw you about 20 times Nancy :ROFL: I had this gut feeling it was you. I even looked in your photo album but I wasn't sure from the pics if it was you :greengrin: Oh well, there's always next year. Oh, I even wrote you a little note in your cross notepad that was on the table with your photo album.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I "saw" Poppy Patch Farms and Nancyd at the Fair!*

That's too funny!! I was putting stuff away & never even looked at it till just now!! Thanks!!
Somebody wrote "Pretty goats"
Your title to this thread cracks me up!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Trust me, it cracks me up too :ROFL: I felt like a stalker :shocked: pacing through the barn back and forth...even asking people where you were. I knew you'd be busy but it was worth trying


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So did you get to watch much of the show? Somehow Judge Homeyer drew a crowd! I really like his style; his passion for Boers really comes through.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I watched the boer shows in the morning. I never considered boer goats before but now....hmmmm. There just like big ole puppy dogs


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Except when they step on your foot or get too big to realistically run between your legs with horns getting to a feed pan.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

So they're just like muscular miniature horses with horns :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> it's like when ....Alaskaboers... came here ...to my place in California.... they stopped in ...to say hello....Alaska mind you.... Katrina and her family are the sweetest people.....I was happy to meet them..... so I know.....just how you feel......
> It is wonderful... :greengrin: ....it's like when ....Alaskaboers... came here ...to my place in California.... they stopped in ...to say hello....Alaska mind you.... :shocked: Katrina and her family are the sweetest people.....I was happy to meet them..... so I know.....just how you feel...... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


thanks pam! :hug: nice to meet you, steve, and the goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks pam! :hug: nice to meet you, steve, and the goats!


 :thumbup: Your so welcome Katrina :hug:


----------

